# Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!



## porscher (2. Januar 2016)

Bitte hier aktuelle Fangmeldungen eintragen!


----------



## Jose (19. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

so, hab mal das ganze OT gelöscht.
ist schon erstaunlich 22 beiträge und alle offtopic.
ab jetzt nur zum thema schreiben!


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Bin erstaunt dass es bei so vielen Anglern keine Fangberichte zum Thema Hering in Hvide Sande gibt. Hoffe ich habe den nur nicht übersehen.

Wir sind gerade in Blavand und haben heute einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande gemacht. Lt. tel. Auskunft vom Angelgeschäft sind die Heringe schon seit zwei Wochen vor Ort. War heute mit meinen beiden Jungs da die im Urlaub natürlich auch unbedingt Heringe fangen wollten. Geangelt wurde ausschließlich auf der Schleusenseite Richtung Meer. Richtung Fjord ging nix. Wir konnten dann in ca. 1,5 Stunden um die 20 Heringe in wirklich beachtlichen Größen fangen. Das kennt man von der Ostsee eigentlich kaum. Es wurde überall immer mal wieder gefangen, meistens Einzelfische. Es wird sicherlich noch besser werden aber wir waren sehr zufrieden. 

Begeistert war ich vom neuen Schlachthaus. Tip Top Sauber, alles was man braucht. Dafür zahle ich dann auch gern einen kleinen Obolus.

So, hoffe jetzt den Anfang gemacht zu haben und freue mich Eure Meldungen lesen zu können.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Bin erstaunt dass es bei so vielen Anglern keine Fangberichte zum Thema Hering in Hvide Sande gibt. Hoffe ich habe den nur nicht übersehen.
> 
> Wir sind gerade in Blavand und haben heute einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande gemacht. Lt. tel. Auskunft vom Angelgeschäft sind die Heringe schon seit zwei Wochen vor Ort. War heute mit meinen beiden Jungs da die im Urlaub natürlich auch unbedingt Heringe fangen wollten. Geangelt wurde ausschließlich auf der Schleusenseite Richtung Meer. Richtung Fjord ging nix. Wir konnten dann in ca. 1,5 Stunden um die 20 Heringe in wirklich beachtlichen Größen fangen. Das kennt man von der Ostsee eigentlich kaum. Es wurde überall immer mal wieder gefangen, meistens Einzelfische. Es wird sicherlich noch besser werden aber wir waren sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...




Danke für die erste ernstzunehmende Fangmeldung in Hs. Bei den steigenden Temperaturen scheint es ja zu starten.:m


----------



## borkis_diner (5. April 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hola...Wir sind jetzt seit Samstag in Dänemark. Haben Sonntag und heute jeweils 3 Stunden zu zweit geangelt und haben 200 Heringe rausgeholt.


----------



## kurt (7. April 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wir sind zur Zeit in Hvide Sande.Wir konnten in 2 Tagen gut 100 Heringe fangen. Leider ist das Wetter z.Z. sehr schlecht. Positiv ist zu berichten, dass die Angestellen an der Schleuse sehr sauber gehalten werden und die Schleusen bis jetzt geschlossen sind.An den Tagen mit gutem Wetter war ausreichend Hering.Wer noch nicht über die Kosten informiertist hier eine Info dazu. Es wird nachwievor der Dänische Angelschein erwartet für Personen zwischen 18 und 65J. Angeln imHafen und an der kosten für alle 30Kr pro Tagoder 125 die Woche. Gruß Kurt


----------



## mister-rus (9. April 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Guten Abend zusammen.
09.04  von 15:00 bis 19:30 30 st.
Ich bin zufrieden könnte aber besser sein.


----------



## mister-rus (10. April 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Am 10.04  von 07:00 bis 10:00
ca. 100 st.


----------



## Heringherby (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

HS aktuell:

Heute war super Wetter, Sonne, wenig Wind um 11 Grad.

Die Schleusentore waren den ganzen Tag geöffnet, was ja eigentlich nicht so gut ist beim Heringsangeln an der Schleuse. Aber es wurde doch einigermaßen gefangen. Aber halt nur auf der Meerseite und hier vor allem auf der nördl. Platform. Meist einzelne Heringe oder mal Dubletten. Ab ca. 19 Uhr wurde es dann besser und es waren auch mal 4 oder alle 5 Haken voll.

Der Hering ist jedenfalls da.

Werde morgen ins Geschehen eingreifen und berichten.


----------



## Kufra (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin, das hoffen wir mal. Kommen heute an.


----------



## Heringherby (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wie schon im anderen Fred gesagt, heute Vormittag in 2 Std. 105 Silberlinge verhaftet.

 Bei super sonnigem Wetter auf der Fjordseite.

35 davon waren richtig große Exemplare.

Nachher wird gegrillt und dann ein paar davon geräuchert.

@ Kufra: Wart ihr heute bzw. gestern auch los? Wie lief es bei Euch?


----------



## Kufra (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo heringsherby, waren heute von 09:00 bis 14:00 auch an der fjordseite. Hatten genau 100 Heringe. Morgen geht's weiter.


----------



## Heringherby (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

@ Kufra: Petri Heil zum Fang.

War heut morgen an der Schleuse, auf der Fjordseite. Innerhalb einer Stunde war der erste Eimer voll:q musste dann den zweiten schnell aus dem Haus holen, dann ging es weiter. Nach weiteren 90 Minuten war der dann auch voll.

Schätze mal das werden 160-170 Heringe sein.

Wetter wird immer wärmer und die Heringe kommen voll in Fahrt.


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*



Kellogs schrieb:


> Moin Moin, läuft Makrele in HS aktuell schon?




bitte dran halten:
*Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*


----------



## groner (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

hallo, 
heute Mittag an der Nord-Mole mit Heringfetzen und Garnelen auf Grund geangelt. Einige Klieschen (20 bis 35 cm) gefangen. Nachbar hatte kleinen Dorsch (35 cm).


----------



## groner (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo,

heute sehr schönes Wetter. Fast denn ganzen Tag an der Nord-Mole gewesen. Bei ablaufenden Wasser viele Klieschen. Bei Ebbe Funkstille. Bei auflaufenden Wasser wieder Bisse. Die Fische waren zw. 15 und 40 cm. Köder : Heringsfetzen und Garnelen. 

Bei Hochwasser auch viele Schweinswale im äusseren Hafenbereich.


----------



## Azareus (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Moin, 
Bin seit Freitag in Bjerregard. Gestern erster Versuch am Strand ab 16 Uhr. Ca. 10 Platten (7 zum mitnehmen) und 3 Wolfsbarsche (alle zu klein).  Die Bisserkennung war sehr schwer durch die Dühnung. 45 Watties in 2 Stunden verbraucht. Bin ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen. Anfangs gabs bei jedem einholen Fisch. Später wurde es ruhiger, aber dann waren die Haken oft blank. 
Gruß
Aza


----------



## Azareus (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Heute morgen 10 Platten vom Strand aus in Bjerregard. Leider waren die meisten relativ klein.  Köder: Wattwurm.


----------



## groner (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Am 12.7. abends bei auflaufenden Wasser. Schleuse Aussen- und Nordseite. Einige kleine Heringe und jede Menge Wittlinge (die ich zurückgesetzt habe).

Off Topic: Garnelen hole ich vom Fischladen Havnens Rogeri ( gibt es wahrsch. auch in anderen Fischläden). Die sind noch in der Schale. Festes, helles Fleisch.


----------



## groner (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo,

heute Freitag um Mittag herum. Schleuse Fjordseite&Norden.
Einige Heringe ( auf 14er Haken, Fischaut ) und jede Menge Hornhecht.
Auch Wittlinge (> 20cm) und kleinere Dorsche.


----------



## troutscout (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

makrelen laufen auf der südmole bei auflaufenden wetter gut...zumindest freitag war das noch so. 

fangbericht von donnerstag: 1 makrele und 20 wittlinge und heringe aus der kinderstube. an der schleuse zur hafenseite und dann die plattform auf der seite von kott, etc. 

tight lines und viel spass euch allen noch!


----------



## Rainworm (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Fangmeldung von Freitag 22.07.2016
Bei auflaufenden Wasser am Abend von der Südmole hatte ich wie auch alle anderen mein Glück bei den Makrelen probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Dafür auf Grund mit Wattwurm zwei schöne Schollen gelandet.


----------



## aalhunter (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Sind seit Freitag in der Nähe von Hvide Sande.Gestern an der Mole Makrelen satt.Köder Fischfetzen Montage mit Pose und Makrelenpaternoster mit Blinker:vik::vik::vik:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## cb9975 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo! Vorletzter Angeltag an Argab Strand. 20.00 bis 22.00 Brandungsvorfächer mit Wattwurm und eine Entfernung von 30m.
Ergebnis: 2 Wolfsbarsche (30cm/Fotos folgen), 1 Flunder 15cm und ein Wittling 10cm.


----------



## diedel38 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

15.08. Montag - keine Makrelen da wegen aufgewühlter See, Pech gehabt.

diedel38 |uhoh: #d |uhoh:


----------



## lucabenji (19. August 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Makrelen sind da 10 Stück Südmole
Endlich am letzten Tag vom Urlaub 
LG


----------



## lucabenji (19. August 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Update es brodelt Und nochmal 14


----------



## Lemsen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Samstag 20.8.  von 14 - 16 Uhr Nordmole.

3 Makrelen und 1 Aal 75 cm alle auf 60 g Pilker gebissen.

Hat Spaß gemacht !


----------



## groner (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Hallo,

heute an der Schleuse, Meerseite bei auflaufenden Wasser vereinzelt Heringe.
Haben mit Balzer Micro Hering, Fischhaut, Hakengröße 14 geangelt.


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

ach ist das öde, schon wieder 17 laberposts gelöscht.

hier NUR Fangmeldungen.
kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein


----------



## groner (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

am 5.10. ab Nachmittags an der Schleuse, meerseitig. Bis ca. 18:00 nur vereinzelt Heringe. Danach gut gefangen. Alles auf Balzer Micro Hering, Hakengröße 14. Jede Menge Wittlinge als Beifang.


----------



## -Exe- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Am 15. und 16.10. auf Hering im Hafen. Vormittags ab ca. 8:15 bis 14:00. Pro Person und Tag ca. 40 Heringe, gute Größe.
Nicht direkt an der Schleuse, sondern im Hafenbecken. Ab ca. 13:00 Uhr wurde die Schleuse geöffnet, danach ging kaum mehr was.


----------



## okram24 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2016 - Nur Fangmeldungen!!!*

Wie sieht es mit Hering aus?

Gesendet von Z5 compact


----------

